# First-timer



## scubasteve (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay, let's get the first post out of the way so that I can be one step closer to being able to use some of the cooler features as a 10-poster.

I have been cruising through the forums....looking, learning, planning.....and look forward to doing our first haunt in 2008. I believe year 1 will be limited to a fenced cemetary in the front yard, a half coffin near the front entrance and a corpsed bucky in t cage by the front door. We have several windows by the front door that will get tattered sheet and boarded window treatments. We will work a fog machine and chiller with some lighting to finish the outside. From inside the house I would like to do a floating ghost and black/blue light in 1 of the BR windows and put jason in a spot light in another. In years after, I would like to add a scarecrow in the cemetery and a haunted tree in one of the front beds. 

The kicker to our first display/haunt will be a light show using a 16 ch LOR system and have the music/sounds playing at low volume through speakers in the yard and broadcast on the radio. We will do something with a few of the tombstones similar to what you can see on the LOR website. We plan to set up the display a full week before halloween and leave up a couple days after. 

We are the newest ones on our block and...well...the youngest ones too. Not a lot of people do much decoarting because of thier age. I watched many groups turn the other way. During the day we get a good amount of traffic down the street, mostly neighbors not short-cutters. Because of this, I believethat if we are set up well in advance (advertising), we will get a good amount of traffic on Halloween night. If not, we'll have a damn good time doin it.

Hello to all, glad to be here.
sS


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome scubasteve. Looks like you have some good plans.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HELL O & WELCOME-----well your on the right track-since you have plenty of time till halloween(lol theres never enough time) you may consider a fcg for that window,and maybe start set up 2 wks ahaed, alittle at a time let the people wonder whats going on. as for LOR cool idea, do you have a link for that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!!

It looks like you are a fellow diver?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum SS. Beware the obsession. Figure on doubling those # of projects once you get started, lol.


----------



## scubasteve (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks all....

Vlad - Yep, I went from 1 little half page of chicken scratch to 2 rull legal pages front and back plus a layout of the yard.

Frighteners Ent - Definately a hardcore diver to the bone. Uncle owned a dive shop in the Virgin Islands, was diving as soon as I was legal. Worked at NASA's NBL training astronauts, Swam with pigs and mermaids, did some underwater gardening, and of course a little instruction here and there.

Pyro - Will prolly be setting up a month in advance. Want opening night to be perfect.

Thanks again!
sS


----------



## scubasteve (Dec 27, 2007)

Ohh yes...

wowlights.com sells the LOR systems. They also have a few videos for the different holidays. Look under the WowLights Videos tab and check out the halloween section.

The main LOR site - Lightorama.com

sS


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well then, you need to share some pictures of those mermaids (you can keep the piggies to yourself)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome SS. Nice to meet you. Which part of the country are you from? I lived in the V.I. when I was a kid, dad was an underwater tour guide at Buck Island. Ms. Wicked also lived there for a while, although on a different island. I'm sure that once you get started, the props-to-build pages will fill an entire notebook. Have fun and pop into chat once in a while.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like you have a great plan. But I'm with Vlad, and I think you'll change it several times before the 'big night'. 

Welcome to the forum. Lots of really great people on here with really good ideas.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay awhile


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!

Yes, as trishanne said, I lived in the Virgin Islands, on St. Thomas. I used to dive and sail... when were your parents there?

There are lots of creative, helpful people here on HF - just jump in!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you will have a great first year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to our little slice of hauntness!


----------

